# Which TV Ad commercial do you find the most irritating?



## a_medico (Jul 29, 2007)

'Splendorful' bike !! Those guys are so irritating! So is the ad.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 29, 2007)

the liked ad is that of TVS apache latest.most hated is that pepsi ad with some crack singing crap


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 29, 2007)

me too...the Pepsi ad..


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 29, 2007)

kids,soaps,beauty products and deo ads.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 30, 2007)

Rin .

Rin .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 30, 2007)

aajkal woh ad aarahi hai na jismein woh saari movies ke naam leta hai i think Hutch's ad.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 30, 2007)

i hate all those DD adds which are aired to _panwala's_ shop.


----------



## gofeddy (Jul 30, 2007)

ashwini hair oil


----------



## serendipiti (Jul 30, 2007)

The worst for me is the happydent ad which came up during the cricket matches recently..


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 30, 2007)

"Rin supreme bar ab nahi milega!". Yeah like i give a damn. Those Harpic ads are also disgusting. The best ad currently is the Alpenliebe ad. Laalach aha lapalapa.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 30, 2007)

i HATE those Ads.................................!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 30, 2007)

Intel Core 2 Duo adds



Sucks


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't watch TV much but I used to hate that Ad when a person totally wet from rain asks a shopkeeper "Chatari Hai Kya?"  (It was a ad of c0nd*m).
It was embarrasing.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 30, 2007)

i hate that irrfan khan Hutch ad ..100 rs main kya aata hai ..so stupid Irrfan type


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jul 30, 2007)

"Rin supreme bar ab nahi milega!"
"Intel Core 2 Duo ads"
"Star Fruit Jel"
Bournvita's newest ad" Its YUCK!!! they get into a stadium put on the lights point it towards their houses and tells there mom tht its mornin and ask for a bournvita 
unbeleivable he cldnt make it himself or his parents cldnt see the watch


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 30, 2007)

^^ ya that bournvita ad really sucks. It seems bournvita makes people so dumb that they can't even make a cup for themselves and have to do ridiculous things to get it.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2007)

"Nirma.. Nirma ... Washing powder Nirma"


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 30, 2007)

YES!!! Intel Core 2 Duo, Bournvita, Splendour are really worst ads in recent times.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 30, 2007)

those harpic ads.. in wich they hav toilet cleaning demos... come on man who likes to watch **** on tv??
btw the best wd be the alpenliebe and the new apache rtr 160 ad.. the newtons laws one..


----------



## a_medico (Jul 30, 2007)

The ones starring Kajol with a big non-pregnant belly....especially Tata Indicom ads are irritating.


----------



## ECE0105 (Jul 30, 2007)

Stupidest is that Underwear ka ad... (Not sure if it is Govinda's or Roopa's).
With that woman getting all dressed up to wash it....

WTF.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 31, 2007)

ECE0105 said:
			
		

> Stupidest is that Underwear ka ad... (Not sure if it is Govinda's or Roopa's).
> With that woman getting all dressed up to wash it....
> 
> WTF.


Ye Toh Bada Toing Hai


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2007)

^^^ Lol


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 31, 2007)

CPU manufacturers should refrain from TV Ads, they don't match it, they should rather rely on Paper, magazine, internet ads.

Mine would be harpik ad too

Best one would be Odonil, if u guys remember. 

They show a guy using just one hand to open the toothpaste tube & apply some paste on his toothbrush & then we see he is in his bathroom on the wash basin & he is using one hand to close his nose.  Background narration "Agar aap aise kisi bebas wyakti ko jante hain to unhe odonil ke bare main batayen"


----------



## netguy (Jul 31, 2007)

"Let us Party mann mera bole.........
Let us Party mann mera bole.........!!.........Janeemannnnnnn..""

I hate that damn Pepsi ad....X-(


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 31, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> "Nirma.. Nirma ... Washing powder Nirma"


aisa nahi kahte  yeh ad bahut old hai.Nirma washing powder doodh si safedi lol 



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> Ye Toh Bada Toing Hai


yaar woh ad ban ho gayi hai ab.Laxmi chachi sab jaanti hai.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 31, 2007)

Aviva 

Sachin Tendulkar - Life is cricket. Shot maro like khul ke!


----------



## cynosure (Jul 31, 2007)

^^ Luxmi chachi ad was so damn irritating. I mean watching it in front of parents gave nothing but embarresment.

And the Rin supreme oops! I mean the surf excel baar is also irritating.

And you guys remember the ads of bajaj platina? Irritating bike + Irritating Himesh's song. What a combo.

And the hoodibaba ads.

And the moods cndm ads, they are senseless. I was watching it when my father unknowingly changed the channel, I shouted: New pulsar ad, only to find it a new moods ad. 

More to come.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 31, 2007)

:d:d ^ ^^


----------



## max_demon (Jul 31, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> aisa nahi kahte  yeh ad bahut old hai.Nirma washing powder doodh si safedi lol
> 
> 
> yaar woh ad ban ho gayi hai ab.Laxmi chachi sab jaanti hai.



Woha , i did'nt understood that , still a mystry , why banned?


----------



## indian_samosa (Jul 31, 2007)

^^ me too ...why is it banned ?? And how did you know about it that it was banned ??

I hate those new pepsi ads  .... what are they trying to teach us Indians to be hip on the internet ?? What the f*** !! That face morph thingy ...when people walk in to change their faces ...and they show a girl wearing a "churidar" just to imply ...that the dude is sending a messsage to indian "kudi". And lastly I hate that music that plays at the end of it ...
"what a top ka is my world ..my pepsi...my a$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ !!"


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 31, 2007)

that too......think of these stupid ads in regional languages....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 31, 2007)

the star cricket ad


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2007)

wheel wala ad...jisme banda life se tang aa jaata hai aur suicide kare jaata hai
"tumhare kapdo se badboo aati hai......"

Thats irritating as well as funny kinda...hehehe


----------



## netguy (Jul 31, 2007)

ECE0105 said:
			
		

> Stupidest is that Underwear ka ad... (Not sure if it is Govinda's or Roopa's).
> With that woman getting all dressed up to wash it....
> 
> WTF.




thats Amul underwear and that ad was banned ...along with other ad i dunno what the other is .....but it is also an underwear ad..


----------



## nix (Aug 1, 2007)

that sunny deol's baniyan ad. 
some kid will be sad that he didnt play cricket well. enter sunny deol with this lucky baniyan. he will tell the kid to wear the same baniyan. the kid does it and next days makes a century. then sunny deol is like "i told you so" ...


----------



## krazyfrog (Aug 1, 2007)

Appy Fizz ads are nice.


----------



## He28 (Aug 1, 2007)

All ads, featuring Indian Cricket Team and Amitabh Bachchan.
   
Sachin Tendulkar selling some biscuits... Kid asks- tum 'Sachin' kaise bane??
Sachin replies... 'Sixer' (Chhakke) se...
Saurav exchanging cricket bat with some snacks from a kid...
And Amitabh saying 'Dard main kuch baat hai...' and going crazy for some 'Chooran ki goli' and chocolate!
Shahruk Khan... dunia ka sab se chota AC for some talcum powder.
...and all the jazzz....


----------



## personifiedgenius (Aug 3, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> that sunny deol's baniyan ad.
> some kid will be sad that he didnt play cricket well. enter sunny deol with this lucky baniyan. he will tell the kid to wear the same baniyan. the kid does it and next days makes a century. then sunny deol is like "i told you so" ...



If it works our Indian cricket,hockey,football,volleyball,basketball team should try it.


Ham sabki lucky baniyan


----------



## azzu (Aug 3, 2007)

core 2 duo ad ,hcl ad,..sucks
but i loved that safari ads pulsar and airtels rahman ads those were kool ones


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 3, 2007)

that maggi ad...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 26, 2009)

Sparsh007 said:


> "Rin supreme bar ab nahi milega!"
> "Intel Core 2 Duo ads"
> "Star Fruit Jel"
> Bournvita's newest ad" Its YUCK!!! they get into a stadium put on the lights point it towards their houses and tells there mom tht its mornin and ask for a bournvita
> unbeleivable he cldnt make it himself or his parents cldnt see the watch



Sorry for the bump but I couldn't control laughing.........

*www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-laughing011.gif               *www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-laughing025.gif


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2009)

the worst one is A person has S1ntex tank above his taxi... Every one says it's parmanent.. it's parmanent....
geeeeeezzzzzzz....It's dumbest add i've everseen

The funniest one is banned MicroSoft XBOX commercial.... From mother's womb...to grave yaard...

The best one is Tata Safari Dicor..... 
I love the sound track of that commercial.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 26, 2009)

Did you see that Minto fresh ad that Laila Majnu ad??

Laila ho gayi impressed, majnu ne khaya minto fresh. ............ 

But the Mentos ad was intelligent where the boy enter with his front at first and then with his back. And another intelligent one was that Calling bell wala ad which stops the quarrel between the husband and wife.


----------



## pimpom (Mar 27, 2009)

I dislike anything in which some middle-class Indian girl(s) try to look cute and sophisticated while speaking English with an atrocious accent. I find it irritating mainly because practically everyone uses the same act, batting their eyes and self-conciously darting sidelong glances in what they think is a coy, cute look.


----------



## amol48 (Mar 27, 2009)

Rupa Frontline ad with Rajpal Yadav!!

Rupa Frontline pehanna hai? To chalo aage!  .. lol.. 
It's too irritating.


----------

